# Envoyer un fichier html qui s'ouvre automatiquement.. ?



## oclairedelalune (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais envoyer par mail une carte de voeux (un gif animé fait sous photoshop/imageready enregistré dans un fichier html). 

Comment faire pour qu'à la réception le destinataire n'ait rien à faire.. que la carte s'ouvre et que l'anim se lance ?! C'est possible ?

Merci !


----------



## MamaCass (28 Novembre 2007)

Salut, 

Tu peux ouvrir ton fichier HTML avec Safari et dans le menu Fichier de Safari faire "envoyer par email", envoie le à toi même afin de vérifier que l'animation se lance bien à l'ouverture de l'email.


----------



## oclairedelalune (28 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux ouvrir ton fichier HTML avec Safari et dans le menu Fichier de Safari faire "envoyer par email", envoie le à toi même afin de vérifier que l'animation se lance bien à l'ouverture de l'email.



 ça veut pas ! l'option envoyer par mail reste grisée.. Parce que c'est un truc animé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Le mieux c'est de mettre la page en ligne sur un serveur web (avec les images) et dans le code html faire des liens absolus sur les images, du genre :


```
<img src="http://monsiteamoi.com/monemail/images/monimageanimee.gif" width="100" height="100" />
```
Il suffit alors d'ouvrir la page sur internet et de faire comme MamaCass l'a indiqué. 

edit : et si tu as des styles css incorporés dans la page, c'est mieux de les déplacer dans le body (et oui!) car certains webmails les font sauter lors de la visualisation sur le web s'ils se trouvent dans le head.

edit2 : tu peux aussi mettre un lien sur le serveur avec une phrase du genre «Si ce mail apparaît illisible ou incomplet, vous le lire sur internet à l'adresse http://monsiteamoi.com/monemail/»


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2007)

in topic-off topic 
pas sur que html " ouverture automatique " soit une si bonne idée

commentaire
 un html qui s'ouvre automatiquement j'aimerai pas en recevoir un
Pourquoi?
on ne sait pas quelles saloperies cachées peuvent s'y glisser
(  c'est parfois possible)
et je connais plus d'un possesseur de pc qui s'en méfient comme de la peste des emails html


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Je crois qu'elle voulait juste dire : «envoyer un email en html».


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2007)

je ne crois pas relire le premier poste

_la réception le destinataire n'ait rien à faire.. que la carte s'ouvre et que l'anim se lance ?_

pour moi ca veut dire ouverture de fichier et lancement  de l'anime automatique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Si c'est ça alors ça ne marchera jamais, il faut du javascript et je crois que les clients mails n'implémentent pas le javascript.


----------

